# homie hydraulics



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

any body got pics of their work also need number to the shop


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

562-633-1587


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 5 2007, 09:46 PM~8726603
> *562-633-1587
> *


thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Sep 5 2007, 08:45 PM~8726589
> *any body got pics of their work also need number to the shop
> *


No pics needed :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 5 2007, 10:12 PM~8726776
> *No pics needed :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Sep 5 2007, 10:23 PM~8726858
> *x2
> *


-2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 5 2007, 09:12 PM~8726776
> *No pics needed :biggrin:
> *

























X3 ....THIS ALL YOU NEED TO SEE... IF YOUR LOOKING FOR QUALITY....


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> X3 ....THIS ALL YOU NEED TO SEE... IF YOUR LOOKING FOR <span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>QUALITY</span>....
> [/quote
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

these are the setups they have done for me. They are the best by far and the music was done at Homies also in a couple of my trunks good place to get your stuff done


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Can you figure out what amps i like to run in my cars :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

* ANYTHING COMING OUT OF THAT SHOP IS HOT!!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## rook (Feb 29, 2004)

Does anyone know what they get for a 2 pump set up? Or a whammy set up? No dumps...just 2 chrome pumps or a chrome whammy set up?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rook_@Sep 8 2007, 11:00 PM~8749126
> *Does anyone know what they get for a 2 pump set up? Or a whammy set up? No dumps...just 2 chrome pumps or a chrome whammy set up?
> *


they r real reasonable i think a complete setup with chrome motors and chrome tanks is like 2300 installed with 6 b atteries and a partial wrap


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Sep 8 2007, 01:10 PM~8746407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for this?


----------



## StreetFame Customs (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Homies Hydraulics Good Quality! As you can see you get what you pay for!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Sep 9 2007, 11:41 AM~8751249
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more pics of this frame


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice i gotta get my motor and tranny on my frame one of these days i been slacking!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2007, 04:53 PM~8752510
> *nice i gotta get my motor and tranny on my frame one of these days i been slacking!!!!!!!
> *


slackers my middle name :biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 9 2007, 04:20 PM~8752261
> *any more pics of this frame
> *



*CAR'S COMING FROM SAN JO!!*


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Damn that frame is super clean :thumbsup:


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Sep 9 2007, 10:25 PM~8755164
> *Damn that frame is super clean :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 9 2007, 09:17 AM~8750679
> *they r real reasonable i think a complete setup with chrome motors and chrome tanks is like 2300 installed with 6 b atteries and a partial wrap
> *


Really good price for the work, I think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Sep 9 2007, 06:34 PM~8753257
> *CAR'S COMING FROM SAN JO!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Sep 9 2007, 04:52 PM~8752499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Sep 9 2007, 04:52 PM~8752499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Any body know if they do Modifications?


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512* (Sep 15, 2007)

NICE WORK !!


----------



## 19caddy96 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey homies i need a billet grill for my 96 lac big rich said i can get it hear can somebody let me know thx :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*HOMIES HYDRAULICS (562)633.1587*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Maldito_@Sep 9 2007, 09:41 AM~8751249
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH JUST FOR THE FRAME WITH NO PAINT


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Homies Hydraulics do some nice ass work


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 26 2008, 12:07 AM~12528958
> *Homies  Hydraulics do some nice ass work
> *


X2


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

just wished i lived a little closer to the west coast.


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

HOMIES DOES GREAT QUALITY WORK


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 8 2007, 08:56 AM~8745565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god dam you have done alot more lowridin than most


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

lol i just realized i like homies and fosgate amps LOL


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 27 2008, 12:56 AM~12534673
> *lol i just realized i like homies and fosgate amps LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

http://homieshydraulics.net/board/default.asp


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

the do great work, the problem is getting someone to call you back


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Dec 25 2008, 11:07 PM~12528958
> *Homies  Hydraulics do some nice ass work
> *


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 26 2008, 04:43 PM~12532037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE...* :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Been a fan since Altered Image. Somebody do some homework and post a pic of the Monte Carlo from back in the day


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here my first one they did for me and not the last gona have one more done for the wifee


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

here with some paint hope to have it a roller by feb 09 gona add some silver leafing and pinstripping to


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

i love their welds!


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 27 2008, 11:39 PM~12542076
> *here with some paint hope to have it a roller by feb 09 gona add some silver leafing and pinstripping to
> 
> 
> ...


homies dont fuck around, 
top notch work


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

altered image was the real deal.

and it drove.

these guys have always done cool cars.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Dec 28 2008, 01:44 PM~12544416
> *i love their welds!
> *


*X2*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2008, 12:39 AM~12542076
> *here with some paint hope to have it a roller by feb 09 gona add some silver leafing and pinstripping to
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKS NICE....*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StreetFame Customs_@Sep 9 2007, 12:16 PM~8751161
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Homies Hydraulics Good Quality! As you can see you get what you pay for!
> *


*X2*


----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

Thats WTF Im talking about  Those welds are ridiculous!!!!


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 28 2008, 12:39 AM~12542076
> *here with some paint hope to have it a roller by feb 09 gona add some silver leafing and pinstripping to
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Anymore homies setup pics?


----------

